# my first death threat... from an IDIOT..



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

as you know i like to make videos, i post them on youtube, i get a lot of harsh and profane comments from tree huggers, ive become immune to their comments and i just delete the comments and block them. this one i had to share...(for the record, i eat everything i kill and i did try to clean the comment up some)

"Hey ezbite1, F%#k u. U go killing things for ur joy and&#65279; if u want food go to the store and buy it u r killing all of this s%#t maybe it's time someone kills u"


i wonder where this idiot thinks the food in the store comes from?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

As the saying goes, "you can't cure stupid"...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Remember, it's probably one of those types of idiots like the Ohio bridge bombers...too stoned and stupid to actually do anything.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

ezbite- its easy to be a tough guy when you're behind a computer screen. that guy wouldn't have the constitution to even look at you in your eyes most likely. your videos are fun to watch and yeah, you just cant cure stupid. keep up the good work


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

He don't know you very well... do he???


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I agree with him, I think we should all eat fish and other meat from the grocery store so nothing has to die. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

haha thats too funny!! you should feel like you have accomplished something ez. I wish we could take the people that think like this and drop them in the middle of nowhere for 2 weeks. Just to see what they do, and if they could survive! I bet theyd change there tune real quick!


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

That is when you know you have really made it when people start sending you death threats. Congratulations.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I think some people go to you tube just to bash hunting... things have to die for us to live... fact. Got protein?


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

It's probably an "entitled" Loser that mooches off his/her parents.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

That person is probably 12. Or younger. What a goof.


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

probably some tree hugging idiot !


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I think a reply like that should make you proud, It would me.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

A lot of kids on that site. Post the video here EZ so we can reply to their idiocy


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

For your own personal safety I am going to have to ask you to stop hunting at my place. You rotten killa!


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

johnrude said:


> probably some tree hugging idiot !


Yep what a squid

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh well....I always enjoy your video's and look forward to the next one....I know you could care less of his comment, but some of those tree hunger's are passionate in there quest and break the law all the time....not that you have anything to worry about.....can't wait for the next one of your video's


----------



## tomfoolery (May 20, 2010)

Probably one of those people who watch TV and complain about the channel. In other words if they don't like seeing it,don't watch it especially when this is a hunting and fishing site. Love your video's,always look for the next.
Tom


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Typically not a great idea to threaten veterans who own guns lol.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

bah, youll find peolpe out there that are THAT clueless. its bad enough to be stupid, but when you're so stupid that you fail to type 3 letter words right and spout off without having a single valid point or real defense, you need out the gene pool.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

> u r killing all of this s%#t


They're cursing life. If you care for it, don't curse it. If you're going to eat it, don't curse it. If you do curse it, don't blame someone who respects it, for eating it. 

Somebody needs another Sea Kitten plushie toy.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

The guy has a point, Killing animals is wrong, I quit 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

leftfordead88 said:


> The guy has a point, Killing animals is wrong, I quit


That explains your deer hunting.... OUCH!!


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

ezbite said:


> "Hey ezbite1, F%#k u. U go killing things for ur joy and&#65279; if u want food go to the store and buy it u r killing all of this s%#t maybe it's time someone kills u"


apparently this person never made it to the second grade.


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

Which video was this posted about?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

TimTaylor75 said:


> Which video was this posted about?


this one, but i deleted his comments and block him.

http://youtu.be/sdLh1AsKaYE


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Did you atleast let him know that he's killing you with his stupidity...side note since your getting death threats on YouTube now I was just wondering if you'd mind meeting up to go fishing.. maybe get autograph for the kid... I always wanted to fish with a celebrity  and you fella.. r the NEXT big thing!!! Lol

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chardoncrestliner (Dec 19, 2012)

That is a crime. I would report it.

Today, most Sheriff's Offices have computer experts on site that can look at an I.P. address and find out who it is.

You may have a charge of aggravated menacing or even more for the comments listed.

You can only beat these people if you start going after them.

Don't put up with the crap.

File a police report.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

ezbite said:


> this one, but i deleted his comments and block him.
> 
> http://youtu.be/sdLh1AsKaYE


I hate it when you block me


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Some people are born stupid but get better with age. Others continue to work at it and die dumber than when they were born. Your detractor is one of the latter. No amount of common sense will ever get thru to this lunkhead so why bother ?

Keep the videos coming EZ I enjoy them also.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

ezbite said:


> That explains your deer hunting.... OUCH!!


Whahaha I had a feeling that was coming 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

ezbite, it is similar to my SO`s niece who while eating her 20 piece chicken Mac Nuggets tells me how I and ALL fishermen and hunters and loggers and miners and the military and everyone who manufactures basically ANYTHING is "criminal" and is "harming the Earth." I ask if she would mind walking home so she wouldn`t be guilty of helping to "irresponsibly" polluting the atmosphere riding in a car. BTW, she is 16 and is DESPERATE to get her driver`s license to help the rest of us destroy the air we all breath; I couldn`t pass up the chance to congratulate her for deciding to take public transportation for the rest of her life...she got FURIOUS and screamed NOTHING will KEEP her from owning her OWN car (and polluting at will apparently), and that ONLY `her generation` cares about the Earth...I laughed for every bit of 5 minutes, and she finally just shut up. Pardon if I say wish she would have looked "in the mirror" 1st...


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

chardoncrestliner said:


> That is a crime. I would report it.


I think Massilon Buckeye was right--most likely a kid. A police report would do no good. I imagine they have real crime to investigate. And EZbite can take care of himself, I imagine.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9CynvMlFyo


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

People are amazing. Just because you don't see people using up resources from the earth don't mean they don't. I know where my food comes from and it sure is not over 100 cows that are mixed into a Mac Donalds burger. I love that kids think they are the only ones that care about the Earth .......what coal fired factory in some 3rd world country did the cloths you are wearing come from? How many trucks burned how much gas to get the greens your eating in December from Mexico? Because your a vegetarian?

Had family telling me how we need to ban AUTOMATIC weapons the other day. They did not know what they were talking about and did not know the difference between a semi and auto.

Get educated before you speak.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

DUH, didn`t the Feds ban FULLY automatic weapons back in 1934 or `35? Or am I mistaken?


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Lowell H Turner said:


> DUH, didn`t the Feds ban FULLY automatic weapons back in 1934 or `35? Or am I mistaken?


All they see is a AR that looks like a M16 or AK auto. Don't understand and have never held a gun.

But you can bet if they were being attacked they would want me to pull my gun to stop it.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

ezbite, Love your videos. This is a line from a Col. Ohio rock band...(you might recognize this lyric and band)...."I can't see enough, I can't feel enough, I can't do enough in one damn day. I'm gonna use it babe, I'm gonna lose it babe, I don't care what you say" followed by the #1 salute.

Just thought of another one of his lines..."There's more of us than there are of them".

Keep posting your videos ezbite, they're great.

Lets rock!!! guess who?


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

hang_loose said:


> ezbite, Love your videos. This is a line from a Col. Ohio rock band...(you might recognize this lyric and band)...."I can't see enough, I can't feel enough, I can't do enough in one damn day. I'm gonna use it babe, I'm gonna lose it babe, I don't care what you say" followed by the #1 salute.
> 
> Just thought of another one of his lines..."There's more of us than there are of them".
> 
> ...





I'm gonna burn right up like a two dollar pistol rocket shot through the sun...
I'm alive and I'm driving I'm passing you by.....

I can't live my life ,Can't stop for you

Gotta keepa runnin Gotta keepa runnin 

GODZ

Did a few shows with these guys many years ago.


Sorry Tom didn't mean to hijack your thread.

I know your not runnin anywhere buddy.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

mirrocraft mike, They were a hell of a band. I wasn't saying ezbite was running either. But I loved Erics salute to the audience on the lyric "I don' care what you say".

I just want to salute ezbites "hater" .!..


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm sure when you started posting videos you expected to get comments from some people like this. That said I hope this is an idol threat but if I were you I would not take it lightly. This world we live in today is just so out of touch with reality that it would not surprise me what any nut job would do and because of our so liberal justice system these nut jobs have no worry of ever getting the just tice they really deserve for the crimes they commit


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey man, you gotta protect yourself !

Leave a circle of Mc D"s chicken nuggets around your place & a trail of 'em leading to a live catch trap.

Be sure & video your results, especially if the threat happens to come from a white snapping turtle................


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I appreciate the concern, I do get a few threats in a good month, which I just delete, block whoever made it and move on. im Doing the same with this idiot. I'm not going to worry about any threats coming over the Internet. Not going to look over my sholder, my situational awareness is pretty high and I'm more than Capable of defending myself should I ever need to. That said, i do understand what you guys are saying. I'll keep it in the back of my mind, but I'd never worry about it.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

imalt said:


> That is when you know you have really made it when people start sending you death threats. Congratulations.


Beat me to it.


----------



## Ben Fishing (Aug 2, 2010)

I have a road kill rabbit in my freezer. Protein that won't go to waste.
Mmmm, Mmmm, Good.

Keep up with the videos EZ....we enjoy them.


----------



## surffishn (Jan 20, 2010)

Keep them videos coming EZbite ! I for one really enjoy them.Much better than the TV shows.


----------



## Fish'n what bites (May 31, 2012)

God forbid we actually catch and eat natural fish instead of farm raised, and sometimes poorly cared for fish that could be harmful to us. Like you ezbite I harvest everything I keep. Made the mistake one time of not harvesting some crappie I kept and the karma bit me in the ass in the form of getting pretty much skunked the next few trips. Fishing gives too much relaxation from our hectic lives and the comfort of gathering our own food to not harvest what we keep.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Heaven forbid SHTF and people like that can't buy food at the store. First ones to go! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

I am threatened by turds like that every morning. I simply expell them because they are have no brain and always smell bad.


----------



## chevyjay (Oct 6, 2012)

i bet he supports those yayhoos who filed a lawsuit to stop the national park from doing deer culling. i guess it is more humane to have lots of sick, starving dying deer than a fewer number of healthy deer.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Lowell H Turner said:


> DUH, didn`t the Feds ban FULLY automatic weapons back in 1934 or `35? Or am I mistaken?


But if you want to pay the $200 fee to the feds you can still own one. Add another $200.00 and you can put a suppressor (silencer) on it.

The gun itself cannot be one that was manufactured after May 1986, which places a limit on the number available to buy. This means that once you are licensed, the only weapons you can hope to buy legally are on the resale market.

Suppressors are regulated by the National Firearms Act of 1934, and require special permits, permissions and fees to own or transfer


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

A friend`s older uncle has a Thompson ("Tommy" ) gun that his Granddad bought in 1933. He "grandfathered" in, although he does have it registered for insurance purposes. The s/n # is 5000...an frightfully murderous street sweeper; easy to fire and not much recoil, hardest thing is to keep it from "climbing"...they keep the original drum magazine under lock and key.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

FISNFOOL said:


> Suppressors are regulated by the National Firearms Act of 1934, and require special permits, permissions and fees to own or transfer


I'll add that the National Firearms Act of 1968 revised the NFA of 1934. 

Either way, make sure you always deal with a reputable Class III dealer, and they'll make sure you are legal.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

ezlite, maybe we should become members of peta! people eating tasty animals. hahaha wait a minute we are members. Tell the tree huggers, go away, as nice as possible lol. I enjoy your videos. Like Ron white says, you cant fix STUPID! Fish on and taste better fried.



ezbite said:


> as you know i like to make videos, i post them on youtube, i get a lot of harsh and profane comments from tree huggers, ive become immune to their comments and i just delete the comments and block them. this one i had to share...(for the record, i eat everything i kill and i did try to clean the comment up some)
> 
> "Hey ezbite1, F%#k u. U go killing things for ur joy and&#65279; if u want food go to the store and buy it u r killing all of this s%#t maybe it's time someone kills u"
> 
> ...


----------



## RELAYER3 (Sep 9, 2009)

Go to the store and buy your food?? Just so somebody else does the killing for him makes this clown feel better. He thinks there are 2 different kinds of cows 1 stands out in a field all day and goes moo the other comes prepackaged for the freezer. GEEEZE!!!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

YouTube has wonderful features, like blocking comments or making them visible only after your approval. I go with one or the other on every hunting/fishing video I make. It's the best way to be sure that nobody has to read or see moronic comments. The Internet gives most of us wonderful access to the thoughts of people who are less than mentally stable.


----------



## Alaskan (Jun 19, 2007)

Don't know about your case. A member of our hunt club was working nights and spent some time on Youtube and crossed paths with ALF idiots, Animal Liberation Front. In my opinion they are more than nuts....and loose cannons. He actually got into a discussion, heated, with one, and through his posts or email, tracked where he was posting from and threatend to "visit". I don't know how it truned out, but he said it was creepy to say the least. He can take care of himself and I don't think there was an incident, but some of those groups and their people are totally inrrational.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Ezbite - Wow ! Thats some crazy stuff - Sorry you have to put up with crap like that. My guess is that person can't add 1 plus 1. I hope that doesn't stop you from posting viedos.


----------



## rrtresp28 (Sep 6, 2006)

Shotgun therapy for the idiot


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Would like to take this individual on a 2 wk "vacation" at JEST (Jungle Enviroment Survival Training); 7 MREs, 1 knife, 1 mosquito netting set, and that silly foam mat and 1 canteen with the water purification tablets...and 25 miles to go. After 1 wk of hiking over and thru that kind of scenic terrain, I would bet ANY amount of money our young punk would GRATEFULLY kill and gnaw on anything that came within his reach that didn`t run too fast or fight back too hard and could be tore into small enough pieces to be swallowed...


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Damn ezbite you sure know how to make.friends.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

spfldbassguy said:


> Damn ezbite you sure know how to make.friends.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I'd probably have better ones if I went to the store more often for my food haha!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

ezbite said:


> I'd probably have better ones if I went to the store more often for my food haha!


Apparently not if you then explained how the food got there..


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

ez........stay alive..GB


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

ezbite said:


> I'd probably have better ones if I went to the store more often for my food haha!


........... Do a video of you going to the meat and sea food sections of Krogers. Then post it for us and post it for your "fan".

Don't forget to wear your camo (and hunting and fishing license in view).


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Be careful, everything on the internet is true.


----------

